# Some 'classic'-cheap Sekondas....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

been playing with my new camera,it takes some great snaps-it's just me that's crap




















































these were all very cheap (between 50p and Â£3) fromm the bootsales, i've got loads more but only photo'd these, besides, you'd probably get bored with them









regards,john.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

They're not bad. Seen my Sunday watch today?

http://www.crowleypix.com/Mix/Sekonda.JPG


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

John,

I have one like the one in the first picture, it has a Raketa movement and is still running well since I (the mother in law) bought it from Argos in the early '80s. The dial is going "off" a bit because it was used in some unpleasant environments, the case looks pretty good though.

The second one I also have which came from Mike and has a Poljot movement of a nice quality but could do will a service. Ta Mike. 

The third one looks like it might also have a good quality Poljot movement being a Deluxe and having a 29 Jewelled movement.

I reckon you got a bargain.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

paul, snap!!










stan, the top two in the original post are actually different watches (same style though), i've got about six in that dial style.

a couple more ruskies.




























regards,john.

ps, as ever, sorry for the reflections/ out of focus shots, it's unreal how bad these watches look in my photos- they're really not as bad in the metal


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

One of my 1st results was bying a job lot of non runners off ebay when I first started, with delusions of becoming a watchmaker overnight I thought i'd try fixing a few









In the batch, covered in green paint, with a mouldy strap was one of those sekondas like the top one in the 1st post.

I haven't ever been able to get the back off it but I did manage to clean it up and was dead chuffed that after all the paint was removed from the crown it actually wound and ran. (The paint was so thick it had stuck the crown and case together!)

One of the 1st pictures I ever took of a watch as well, I must get it out some time and do a better one.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> paul, snap!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wahey!

Any idea of the age of these?



pg tips said:


> One of my 1st results was bying a job lot of non runners off ebay when I first started, with delusions of becoming a watchmaker overnight I thought i'd try fixing a few
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate people who can get their watches to stand up


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

sorry paul, i don't have a clue-but i'm sure that sekondas now are all quartz







and have been for a few years, and not even russian quartz







, shame really









i seem to recall from the 70's/ 80's that the 17 jewel manual wind in chrome or gold plate were only about Â£12-Â£13 new- a lot of watch for not much money
















take care, john.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I `ve couple of Sekondas, both bought new for Â£17.50 in 2004









This one I`ve shown before....

*Sekonda,19Jewel, Raketa Movement.*


















This one I`ve not posted before, I don`t wear it often but I do like it









*Sekonda 17 Jewels*


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Romans


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> Romans


I know, normally I `m not keen on them but for some reason I still like this watch (and my Elysee `Dress `Watch)


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

It was cheap as I bought it from Roy as a non runner - it had missing hands and dodgy crown/stem.

Some parts I had spare later - and a keyless works transplant, hey presto.


----------

